# Back into Gigging



## whitedog59 (Sep 4, 2011)

Went floundering about a week ago after many many years. We used two flatboats. His equipped with Honda genset and 3 500watt halogen lights. Mine with a handheld Qbeam. His boat got 8 mine got skunked. Got me excited for the sport again and so.... I outfitted my boat with a 2000 watt inverter genset and 2 300 watt and 1 500 watt halogen. built 2 5' 3 prong gigs and 1 8' 4 prong gig. Now just waiting for the wind and water to settle down. It's killing me to wait.​


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

got pics? :whistling:


----------



## whitedog59 (Sep 4, 2011)

Will take some pics and try to post tomorrow.


----------

